# Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und stelle mich hiermit erstmal vor.

ich habe inzwischen meinen Teich fertig gestellt er hat einen Durchmesser von 2,50m und die tiefste Stelle ist 1,50m.

Als Pumpe habe ich des Set von Ubbing mit der Pumpe elimax2500 und dem Filter BioPresssure3000

Jetzt möchte ich einen schönen Wasserfall bauen(siehe Fotos) Ecke vor gelben Tonnen.

Am liebsten würd ich ja einen Erdhügel bauen, weiß aber nicht wie das hält.
Hatte auch überlegt einen Felsen zu betonieren.

Der Wasserfall soll ca 1m hoch werden und steil sein, der Filter soll darunter versteckt sein.Dafür hab ich schon einen kleinen Kasten 50cm hoch und 30breit gemauert und mit einer Rasenkante überdacht.

Darum will ich jetzt den Wasserfall bauen

Bitte um eure Hilfe !!

Hier einige Fotos: 

 



 

 

 





Achja wie zu sehen ist hab ich in der Uferzone ca 20cm tief mit Kies befüllt, wäre auch da dankbar für Tips sollte ich lieber anderes Material nehmen wie Sand ect.Das selbe gilt auch für den Teichgrund der jetzt mit Kies ausgelegt ist.


Für eure Tips wär ich echt dankbar


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo,

willkommen hier im Forum.

Wir werden versuchen, Dir zu helfen. Für's erste gebe ich Dir den Link auf meinen Teichbau, weil ich nämlich ganz ähnliche Probleme hatte. Ich habe mit dem Aushub vom Teichbau ein Hochbeet angelegt, über das jetzt ein Bach fließt. Die Verbindung zum Teich wurde über einen (Mini-)Wasserfall hergestellt. Bei Deiner Pumpleistung ist es wichtig, den Wasserfall nicht zu breit und zu hoch anzulegen, da dann nur noch ein tröpfelndes Rinnsal übrig bleibt. Ich habe zirka die doppelte Pumpleistung (ohne Druckfilter - der kostet auch etwas Durchflussvolumen) installiert. Mein Wasserfall ist dabei mit ca 30cm Breite gut bedient. Ich empfehle Dir, den Wasserfall in Stufen mit 15cm bis max.20cm Breite zu führen. Damit das anschließend angenehm plätschert, habe ich das Wasser mittels kleinen und großen Steinen auf den Stufen gebremst.

OK, hier der Link:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6951

Leider habe ich nicht von allen Bauphasen Fotos gemacht. Wenn etwas unklar ist, frag einfach.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## karsten. (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

hallo
und herzlich willkommen ! 

beim nächsten mal bitte   die  Bilder-Regeln beachten 
heute hab ich ausgeholfen  

zu Deinem Wasserfall komm ich nochmal wieder  

mfG

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5989/?q=bilder+hochladen


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

sorry, wegen den Bildern, war keine böse Absicht.
Kommt auch nicht mehr vor.

Bitte heb doch die Verwarnstufe auf.

Es war wirklich nur ein Versehen ,ich wußte das mit den Bildern nicht ,sorry


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> willkommen hier im Forum.
> 
> ...




Danke für deine Antwort

leider habe ich nicht soviel Platz wie Du auf meinen Bildern erkennen kannst.
darum möchte ich nur einen Kleinen Erdhügel oder ähnliches bauen.
Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich dass machen soll damit das auch hält.

reicht es wenn ich den Hügel aufschütte und mit einem Stampfer verdichte ?

Oder würde es auch gehen wenn ich einen großen Felsen mit Beton modeliere ?


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Klar, mit Beton kann man beinahe alles formen. Aber gerade wenn Du wenig Platz hast, würde ich einen Erdhügel bauen und die Hänge mit irgendetwas befestigen, damit bei Regen nicht alles abrutscht. Ich habe dafür Steine genommen, und damit eine Trockenmauer gebaut, die den Hang stützt. Keine Angst! Das sieht größer aus, als es ist! Den Hügel solltest Du unbedingt verdichten, ein Stampfer sollte dabei reichen.
Wenn Du es allerdings sehr klein machst, solltest Du wirklich Beton nehmen, da sonst eventuell bei Regen der Wasserablauf abrutscht, oder unterspült und verändert wird. Wenn Du dann nicht sofort bemerkst, dass das Wasser neben dem Wasserfall herläuft, wird womöglich der Teich leergepumpt!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, mit Beton kann man beinahe alles formen. Aber gerade wenn Du wenig Platz hast, würde ich einen Erdhügel bauen und die Hänge mit irgendetwas befestigen, damit bei Regen nicht alles abrutscht. Ich habe dafür Steine genommen, und damit eine Trockenmauer gebaut, die den Hang stützt. Keine Angst! Das sieht größer aus, als es ist! Den Hügel solltest Du unbedingt verdichten, ein Stampfer sollte dabei reichen.
> Wenn Du es allerdings sehr klein machst, solltest Du wirklich Beton nehmen, da sonst eventuell bei Regen der Wasserablauf abrutscht, oder unterspült und verändert wird. Wenn Du dann nicht sofort bemerkst, dass das Wasser neben dem Wasserfall herläuft, wird womöglich der Teich leergepumpt!
> 
> Gruß, Alex




Hast Du vielleicht eine Idee für mich, wie ich den Hügel hin bekomme mit Beton ?
Weiß irrgendwie noch nicht wie ich das hin bekomme ?

danke

anbei ein Bild grob skizziert wie ich s mir ca vorstelle

 

hier der Überbau für die Pumpe ,praktisch das Skelett für den Hügel


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo bmüller,

Du hast doch gar keine Verwarnstufe... da steht 0%!
Näheres dazu findest Du hier. 

Also locker bleiben und viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bmüller,
> 
> Du hast doch gar keine Verwarnstufe... da steht 0%!
> Näheres dazu findest Du hier.
> ...



alles klar danke


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

hast Du vielleicht ne Idee für mich @alex ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> Hast Du vielleicht eine Idee für mich, wie ich den Hügel hin bekomme mit Beton ?



Hi BMüller
Sorry wenn ich diese Frage aufgreife. Klar kannste mit Beton einen Stein ...Hügel und was weiß ich nicht noch alles kreieren.
Du nimmst dir ne  Estrichmatte ( ist nicht so dick wie Stahlmatte ) formst dir damit den ungefähren Berg, überziehst diesen dann mit so Hasenstalldraht, und hinten wo deine Pumpe etc. reinsoll, hier mußte die Höhlung ( Grotte etc. ) entweder mit Zeitungspapier oder sonstwas ausfüttern. Haste dies, so kannste deinen Beton ( möglichst zähflüssig ) aufbringen.
Wäre es nicht zu teuer, so würde ich dir sogar empfehlen hierzu Schmelzzement zu verwenden. Dieser läßt sich gezielt einsetzen, und man hat nach Abtrocknung eine Lavasteinstruktur.
Aber wie gesagt ist der teuer. 25kg = 25€

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi BMüller
> Sorry wenn ich diese Frage aufgreife. Klar kannste mit Beton einen Stein ...Hügel und was weiß ich nicht noch alles kreieren.
> Du nimmst dir ne  Estrichmatte ( ist nicht so dick wie Stahlmatte ) formst dir damit den ungefähren Berg, überziehst diesen dann mit so Hasenstalldraht, und hinten wo deine Pumpe etc. reinsoll, hier mußte die Höhlung ( Grotte etc. ) entweder mit Zeitungspapier oder sonstwas ausfüttern. Haste dies, so kannste deinen Beton ( möglichst zähflüssig ) aufbringen.
> Wäre es nicht zu teuer, so würde ich dir sogar empfehlen hierzu Schmelzzement zu verwenden. Dieser läßt sich gezielt einsetzen, und man hat nach Abtrocknung eine Lavasteinstruktur.
> ...



hört sich schon gut an , danke !!!

hab schon dran gedacht erde aufzuhügeln drahtgeflecht drüber und dann beton.
Aber dein Tip hört sich einfacher an so kann ich auch direkt den Wasserfeil einformen


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> hab schon dran gedacht erde aufzuhügeln drahtgeflecht drüber und dann beton.



So würde dir der Beton brechen, wenn sich das Erdreich setzt.
Wenn du sowas machen möchtest, dann das Erdreich nässen...nässen...nässen das es sich verdichtet. Notfalls von Hand durch stampfen verdichten.
Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

ich mach das nach deinem Tip, wo find ich Estrichmatten eigentlich und wie teuer?

Falls ich keine Estrichmatten finde , kann ich doch auch Hasendraht nehmen oder?

Und ich muß doch aber das Gitter unterfüttern ierrgendwie oder ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Estrichmatten solltest du in jedem Baustoffhandel bekommen.
Übrigens, solltest du dein Bachlauf vorgeformt haben, hier noch ein kleiner Tipp,in den Baumärkten gibt es Autoreparatursets. Jene beinhalten Glasfasermatte ca.1-1,5m² Kunstharz sowie Härter. Mit diesem Set kannste bequem, und dazu noch recht kostengünstig, deinen Bachlauf beständig und absolut dicht bekommen. 
Das nur mal so am Rande.

Gruß
Werner

NACHTRAG:


> Falls ich keine Estrichmatten finde , kann ich doch auch Hasendraht nehmen oder?


Mußte dann eben mehrlagig aufbringen.


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

So hab gerade 2 Estrichmatten und jede Menge Beton besorgt.

Aber hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden ?

Erst Estrichmatte, darüber Kaninchendraht ?

und dann erst der Beton ?

wie bekomm ich die Estrichmatte am Boden am besten zu halten

sorry will nicht nerven, aber das is mir gerad eingefallen


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> wie bekomm ich die Estrichmatte am Boden am besten zu halten


Indem du dir einige Anker in U-Form biegst, und in den Boden haust.



> Erst Estrichmatte, darüber Kaninchendraht ?



Richtig!!



> und dann erst der Beton ?


Auch fast richtig!!
Zuvor den Hohlraum unterhalb des "Geflechts" mit Papier etc. auffüttern. Ansonsten haut dir doch der Beton ab.  

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

warum eigentlich Estrichmatte und Kaninchendraht ?


----------



## jochen (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hi bmüller,

damit dir der Beton nicht reißt,

hier eine Erklärung dafür.


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> warum eigentlich Estrichmatte und Kaninchendraht ?



Estrichmatte hatt den Vorteil das du sie mit nem Seitenschneider zurechtschneiden kannst, ( bei Stahlmatten brauchste schon nen Bolzenschneider) zudem läßt sie sich von Hand zurechtbiegen, ohne das du dir einen abbrichst.
Kaninchendraht deshalb um die Lücken der Estrichquadrate nochmals zu unterteilen und somit dichter zu machen. So haut dir der Beton nicht zu sehr durch die Lücken ab. Je enger das Gewebe, desto weniger Abfall an Beton. Und umso stabiler wird das Ganze.

Hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich. 
Gruß
Werner


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo,
sorry, war einige Stunden beschäftigt.

Ich muss offen gestehen, dass ich nicht annähernd soviel über Beton weiß, wie Werner02. Gut dass es hier für alles Experten gibt.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

klar hört sich auch logisch an.

sorry für die blöde Frage.

Also ich hoffe es bleibt die nächsten Tage mal trocken, dann mach ich mich ans Werk.

Ich setz dann die Fotos rein.

schonmal Danke für die Tips.

Ich hätte da noch ne Idee, weiß nicht ob das klappt.

Ich hab überlegt eine Lage Estrichmatte, dann Teichfolienrest, und dann Kaninchendraht --- damit der Beton nicht weg kann--

Falls ich da ne blöde Idee hatte, sags ruhig bitte


PS Würde der Maschendraht hier auch gehen anstatt Kaninchendraht er ist 4*4mm


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> sorry, war einige Stunden beschäftigt.
> 
> Ich muss offen gestehen, dass ich nicht annähernd soviel über Beton weiß, wie Werner02. Gut dass es hier für alles Experten gibt.
> ...



Falls Du auch noch einen anderen Tip hast um den Hügel mit Wasserfall zu bauen bitte her damit.

Bin für Vorschläge offeb


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> Ich hab überlegt eine Lage Estrichmatte, dann Teichfolienrest, und dann Kaninchendraht --- damit der Beton nicht weg kann--



Und wozu haste dann überhaupt die Estrichmatte verarbeitet??!! Soll die dir dann nur so wegrosten, oder willste die rosa anstreichen ??!!
Ne jetzt im Ernst, so bringt dir das absolut garnichts. Der Hasendraht wäre einfach ( alleine )nicht ausreichend für die Stabilität.
Machs so wie ich es dir geschrieben hab. Kannst ja das Gröbste mit Backsteinen oder so auffüttern und den Rest des Hohlraum Backsteine ->Geflecht" nur mit Papier etc. auffüttern. Der Mist kommt ja wieder raus wenn du fertig bist.

Ich hoffe nur du denkst auch daran einen frostfreien Tag zu erwischen. Also 24Std. sollte es schon Frostfrei bleiben. Denn bei der derzeitigen Witterung braucht der Beton sowieso länger um abzubinden.



> PS Würde der Maschendraht hier auch gehen anstatt Kaninchendraht er ist 4*4mm


Ja sicher geht der auch!!


Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wozu haste dann überhaupt die Estrichmatte verarbeitet??!! Soll die dir dann nur so wegrosten, oder willste die rosa anstreichen ??!!
> Ne jetzt im Ernst, so bringt dir das absolut garnichts. Der Hasendraht wäre einfach ( alleine )nicht ausreichend für die Stabilität.
> Machs so wie ich es dir geschrieben hab. Kannst ja das Gröbste mit Backsteinen oder so auffüttern und den Rest des Hohlraum Backsteine ->Geflecht" nur mit Papier etc. auffüttern. Der Mist kommt ja wieder raus wenn du fertig bist.
> 
> ...




Nee ich glaub Du hast mich da falsch verstanden.
Die Folie soll ja hinterher weg und die unterste Estrichmatte ja auch.
hab mal ne Skizze gemacht wie ich den aufbau gemeint hab

 

Find Deine Idee schon echt supi , hatte nur angst das da zuviel Beton durchfällt.
Für die öffnung werd ich Styropor zurechtschneiden


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> Die Folie soll ja hinterher weg und die unterste Estrichmatte ja auch.


Hi
Da brauch ich keine Zeichnung um dir zu sagen das dies nicht geht. Du bekommst die Estrichmatte unter Garantie nicht mehr raus. Jedenfalls nicht ohne den Rest einzureißen, und am Stück schon mal garnicht. 
Da macht dir der Beton einen Strich durch die Rechnung.Denn seine Fließrichtung kannste nicht vorhersagen, ruckzuck ist ein Teil deiner Estrichmatte mit festbetoniert. Glaub mir, du beißt dich in den A... 
Weil dann kannste von innen her nachträglich verputzen.
Und da kommt dann so richtig Freude auf.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hast recht ich laß es mit der folie , kann sie ja höchsten nur so innen rein legen

also hier ne Skizze wie es wohl wird


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Sag mal gibt es für dich keinen Vornamen ??!! Langsam komm ich mir echt blöd vor nur Hi oder bmüller zu schreiben. 
Deine Zeichnung sieht schon mal recht gut aus. Aber denk dran, ne glatte Oberseite sieht unecht aus. Mit dem Beton hast du die Möglichkeit einer natürlichen Gestaltung. Plane auch ein paar Vertiefungen mit ein. In jene kannste später Planzen einsetzen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal gibt es für dich keinen Vornamen ??!! Langsam komm ich mir echt blöd vor nur Hi oder bmüller zu schreiben.
> Deine Zeichnung sieht schon mal recht gut aus. Aber denk dran, ne glatte Oberseite sieht unecht aus. Mit dem Beton hast du die Möglichkeit einer natürlichen Gestaltung. Plane auch ein paar Vertiefungen mit ein. In jene kannste später Planzen einsetzen.
> 
> Gruß
> Werner



Doch hab ich ,kannst tom sagen.

Mit der glatten Oberfläche haste recht, war ja auch nur ne grobe Skize.
Will versuchen es ziemlich felsig zu formen.

nochmal danke für deine gute Idee udn Tips.

Drü mal die Daumen , daß das WETTER mitspielt-- kein regen mehr- und kein Frost

bis dann


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hi Tom
Halt uns aber auf dem Laufenden. Sollte irgendwas unklar sein,- dann lieber einmal mehr fragen.  
Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tom
> Halt uns aber auf dem Laufenden. Sollte irgendwas unklar sein,- dann lieber einmal mehr fragen.
> Gruß
> Werner




wird gemacht Werner.

sag mal hast vielleicht Bilder von vergleichbaren Projekten ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hi Tom
Nicht in der Größe, aber ähnliches habe ich schon für Bonsai gestaltet.
Kriegst gleich ne PN.
Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tom
> Nicht in der Größe, aber ähnliches habe ich schon für Bonsai gestaltet.
> Kriegst gleich ne PN.
> Gruß
> Werner



PN ist angekommen, coole Fotos, jetzt kann ich mir so ungefair ein Bild machen.
Ich schätz mal du hast den Beton ziemlich zäh angerührt, stimmt ?

Ach mensch , jetzt hät ich beinah was vergeßen zu fragen.

Brauch ich noch einen Zusatz für den Beton damit er Wasserdicht wird ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> Ich schätz mal du hast den Beton ziemlich zäh angerührt, stimmt ?



Hi Tom

Gerade so das er noch ein paar Zentimeter fließt. Dann immer wieder neu ansetzen damit es wie fließendes Gestein ( Lavamäßig )aussieht.Dauert zwar seine Zeit, aber sieht dafür gut aus.
Aber da reden wir dann nochmals drüber. 
Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tom
> 
> Gerade so das er noch ein paar Zentimeter fließt. Dann immer wieder neu ansetzen damit es wie fließendes Gestein ( Lavamäßig )aussieht.Dauert zwar seine Zeit, aber sieht dafür gut aus.
> Aber da reden wir dann nochmals drüber.
> ...



brauch ich keinen Zusatz im Beton wegen Wasserdichtheit und so ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> Brauch ich noch einen Zusatz für den Beton damit er Wasserdicht wird ?


Das kommt am Schluß drauf wenn der Beton ausgehärtet ist. Dichtschlämme ist für deinen Zweck genau richtig. Wenn sie trocken ist, so hat sie genau diese gräuliche Färbung wie Gestein.

Also immer langsam. Nach 1 kommt 2.
In den Beton selbst, da brauchste kein Dichtpulver oder sonstiges einmischen.
Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

okay danke also bis dann

cu


----------



## Alex45525 (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo Werner,

das war für mich auch sehr lehrreich, DANKE!

 

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## bmüller (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt am Schluß drauf wenn der Beton ausgehärtet ist. Dichtschlämme ist für deinen Zweck genau richtig. Wenn sie trocken ist, so hat sie genau diese gräuliche Färbung wie Gestein.
> 
> Also immer langsam. Nach 1 kommt 2.
> In den Beton selbst, da brauchste kein Dichtpulver oder sonstiges einmischen.
> ...




Noch eine Frage Werner,

Soll ich Estrichmatte und Kaninchendraht direkt übereinander legen, 
oder die Estrichmatte als Grund gerüst und mit Kaninchendraht den Felsen
grob vorformen und mit Estrichmatte verdrahten ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> Noch eine Frage Werner,
> 
> Soll ich Estrichmatte und Kaninchendraht direkt übereinander legen,
> oder die Estrichmatte als Grund gerüst und mit Kaninchendraht den Felsen
> grob vorformen und mit Estrichmatte verdrahten ?



Hi Tom
Im Grunde ist es egal wie du es machst, es dürfen nur nicht allzugroße Hohlräume entstehen, jene würden nur dazu führen, das dir der Beton durch die Maschen abhaut. Je enger das " Gewebe " umso besseren Halt findet der Beton und verstärkt die Stabilität des Ganzen. Zudem würdest du nur unnütz Beton vergeuden.
Leg einfach mal los, und wenn du das Grundgerüst hast, dann stell mal kurz ein Bild ein. So sieht man mehr und kann gezielter darauf eingehn.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hab heut bei dem schiet Wetter mal als erstes die Estrichmatte am Boden verankert und einigermaßen hingebogen.
Konnte leider keine Fotos machen war schon dunkel.

Morgen besorg ich den Kaninchendraht 


deshal mal ne grobe Skizze

sorry bin im malen nich so gut


----------



## bmüller (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Baustelle steht still wegen schlecht Wetter -- leider


----------



## Alex45525 (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Auch ich hätte noch ein bis zwei Dinge am Teich zu erledigen...



Sieht irgendwie danach aus, als wäre alles gute Wetter für das ganze Jahr bereits im April "verbraucht" worden. Was für ein Sommer!
Jetzt muss ich auch


----------



## bmüller (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hab heute einfach einen Marktschirm über der Baustelle postioniert.
Und dann den Kaninchendraht über die Estrichmatten gelegt und befestigt.

Jetzt könnte also mit dem Beton angefangen werden.

Meint Ihr ich kann das Risiko bei dem Wetter eingehen ?

Vor regen ist es geschützt und Dauerfrost ist auch nicht angesagt höchstens vereinzelt Frost.

Ich würde ja gern noch fertig vor Dezember.


----------



## bmüller (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

@werner, hast Du Tips für mich wie ich den Hasendraht modeliert bekomme, damits einigermaßen wie Felsen aussieht??

.Bis jetzt siehts so aus wie oben meine Skizze

danke


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hi Thomas
Ich hoffe mal das du ihn noch nicht fest verdrahtet hast.Ich mein an der Estrichmatte. Wenn doch, wieder losmachen und mit den Händen verformen. So das du ungefähr im Endeffekt einen "Berg" geformt hast. Wenn du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist, erst dann auf der unteren Estrichmatte verdrahten. An den jetzt enstandenen freien Flächen, links /rechts...vorne /hinten wie auch immer,hier mußte wieder Draht aufbringen.
Sollte das verformen nicht gleich gelingen, weil zu steif, dann trenne einfach ein paar Drähte mit dem Seitenschneider durch. So wird das Gewebe gefügiger.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hi Werner,

danke erstmal für die antwort.

Also ich hab den Hasendraht schon festgedrahtet.

Aber ich hab noch genug über , also werd ich jetzt mit dem Hasendraht formen und befestigen .

Muß ich stückweise den Hasendraht formen und befestigen ,oder in der ganzen Länge ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> Muß ich stückweise den Hasendraht formen und befestigen ,oder in der ganzen Länge ?



Hi Thomas
Probier es einfach, wirst dann schon sehn wie es für dich am geschicktesten ist. Wie du es machst,das ist letztendlich wurscht, nur das Ergebnis zählt.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Alex45525 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo bmüller,

eins muss man Dir echt lassen: Verdammt bewunderungswürdig, bei dem Wetter sich noch aufzuraffen!!!

Fang Dir keine Grippe ein! Ansonsten: Weiter so, dann gibt's im nächsten Jahr bestimmt den Lohn für diese Hartnäckigkeit und für uns ein paar tolle Fotos!


----------



## Frank (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo Thomas,

ich fänds nicht schlecht, wenn du jetzt schon mal so zwischendurch ein paar Fotos machen könntest.
Dann kann man deine Erfahrungen bebildert an andere weitergeben ...  

Gutes Gelingen und vor allem viel durchhaltevermögen bei dem Wetter.


----------



## bmüller (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich fänds nicht schlecht, wenn du jetzt schon mal so zwischendurch ein paar Fotos machen könntest.
> Dann kann man deine Erfahrungen bebildert an andere weitergeben ...
> ...




wird gemacht

und @Werner nochmal die Frage:


Also ich hab den Hasendraht schon festgedrahtet.

Aber ich hab noch genug über , also werd ich jetzt mit dem Hasendraht formen und befestigen .

Muß ich stückweise den Hasendraht formen und befestigen ,oder in der ganzen Länge ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> Muß ich stückweise den Hasendraht formen und befestigen ,oder in der ganzen Länge ?



Hi Thomas
Sagte doch, wie du es machst ist letztendlich wurscht. Genau berechnen kannste die Länge eh nicht. Ziehe ich nämlich den Draht in der Mitte in die Höhe so schwindet er seitlich sowie vorne und hinten.Ob du nun mehrmals an setzt/stückelst und jedes Teil einzeln verdrahtest, das bleibt alleine dir überlassen. Kleinere Stücke sind allerdings besser zu handhaben.

Gruß
Werner
Pssst Thomas, bei mir wäre inzwischen schon ein ganzes Gebirge entstanden.


----------



## bmüller (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

okay danke,

ich werd jetzt mal malochen gehn im Garten.

Fotos kommen heut abend.

bis dann.


Ach da wär nur noch eine Frage:

Um in den innenraum eine glatte Fläche zu bekommen, könnte ich das biegsamen Sperrholz unter dem Gittergerüst unterfüttern , nur zum betonieren.Später dann wieder raus nehmen ??

Hab mir gerad noch ne Idee geholt

was haltet ihr davon :


----------



## bmüller (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

so hab gerade mal Pause zu aufwärmen.

Hier ein paar Fotos vom heutigen Stand:


----------



## bmüller (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

so gerade Feierabend gemacht wegen Dunkelheit und kalter Finger

was sagste zu den Bildern Werner ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hi Thomas
Na siehste, geht doch! Jetzt noch den Karnickeldraht etwas in die Höhe gezogen, etwas verformt indem du ein paar Falten hinbiegst, und schon ist der Käs gegessen. Den Rest kannste dann mit dem Beton besorgen. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Ja oben hab ich den Draht schon fertig jetzt müßen nur noch die Seiten fertig gemacht werden.

Meinste ,ich kann bei der kälte mit dem Beton anfangen ?

Und was hälste von meiner Idee unter dem Gitter biegsames Sperrholz zu unterfüttern zum betonieren als verschalung damit die innenfläche glatt wird ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> Und was hälste von meiner Idee unter dem Gitter biegsames Sperrholz zu unterfüttern zum betonieren als verschalung damit die innenfläche glatt wird ?



Hi Thomas
Weiß nicht ob das so gut wäre. Sperrholz saugt ziemlich Wasser auf und wird sich wohl somit verformen. Es sei denn du haust ein paar Stützen drunter.



> Meinste ,ich kann bei der kälte mit dem Beton anfangen ?


Versuch macht kluch!! Würds mal riskieren, allerdings erst einmal eine Probe machen. Das heißt erst einmal so ne 1-2 Zentimeterschicht aufbringen und anziehn lassen. Bricht bzw. reißt diese so kannste immer noch die Finger davon lassen. Und das Gerissene wird einfach bei der nächsten Lage, wenns wieder wärmer ist, überbetoniert.
Gerissener Beton macht aber in deinem Fall eh nicht viel aus, denn ne gewisse Felsstruktur ist ja erwünscht.  Nur die unterste Lage sollte schon dicht sein, ansonsten steht dein Filter später im Nassen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Okay danke,

ich werds dann mit der Sperrholz verschalung probieren und werd dann berichten.

Mal ne ganz andere Frage , was ist eigentlich Trasszement ?


----------



## Olli.P (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo,

also ich würde für den Hohlraum ( der soll doch hinten offen bleiben  ) einfach eine Kiste zusammenkloppen die an Zwei Seiten offen ist ( unten & hinten ). Dann das ganze dem Felsen entsprechend mit Erde/ Sand anfüllen und eine Folie drüberlegen. Die entstehenden Falten kann man ja mit Klebefilm Fixieren, so dass die wech sind..... 

Dann noch die Bewährung drüber und schon kanns mit dem Betonieren losgehen......:smoki


Wenn dann ordentlich gearbeitet wurde und alles wieder ausgeschalt ist, sollte der Felsen von unten doch ziemlich glatt sein


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



> was ist eigentlich Trasszement ?



Hi Thomas

Nichts weiter als Zement dem ein gewisser Prozentsatz an künstlichem Trass beigemengt wurde.
Einerseits erhöht er die Dichtigkeit ,- und macht somit Mörtel und Beton widerstandsfähiger gegen Säuren .  Dieser Zement blüht weniger aus, was sich besonders im Außenbereich auszahlt. Insbesondere bei Natursteinmauern.
Sieht nämlich echt Sch...aus wenn bei jeder Fuge so weiße Ausblühungen zu sehen sind.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

oh soll ich dann besser Trasszement nehmen ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hi Thomas
Wozu und warum??!! Ist nicht notwendig.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

sorry, daß nichts neues hier kam.

Die Grippe hatte mich außer Gefecht gesetzt.

Doch morgen gehts weiter , bis dann.


----------



## Alex45525 (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

@bmüller

Ohje, da geht es Dir wie mir.

Bei der Kälte ist das wirklich nicht witzig, im Garten oder am Haus im Außenbereich zu arbeiten. Lieber erst dann weitermachen, wenn es Dir wirklich wieder gut geht!

Naja, ein klein wenig verrückt sind wir ja alle...:crazy


----------



## Hinnerk (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hi,
ich würde da irgend etwas RUNDES plazieren. 1-2 Stein - Zylinder mit Bohrung für ein Wasserspiel, ggf. mit einer Beleuchtung.
Ein eckig gemauerter Hügel mit Wasserfall würde mir nicht in das Bild passen.

LG
Jörg


----------



## bmüller (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				Hinnerk schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich würde da irgend etwas RUNDES plazieren. 1-2 Stein - Zylinder mit Bohrung für ein Wasserspiel, ggf. mit einer Beleuchtung.
> Ein eckig gemauerter Hügel mit Wasserfall würde mir nicht in das Bild passen.
> 
> ...




wer sagt denn das es eckig wird ??

wie zu sehen wird es halb rund


----------



## magicmirrorTS (16. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				bmüller schrieb:
			
		

> wer sagt denn das es eckig wird ??
> 
> wie zu sehen wird es halb rund


Hallo Thomas / bmüller,
wie bist Du voran gekommen...habt Ihr die arbeiten beenden können?
hast Du neues Bildmaterial...möchte ab nächster Woche meinen Bachlauf realisieren. Danke im voraus
Grüßle
Tom


----------



## bmüller (18. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*



			
				magicmirrorTS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas / bmüller,
> wie bist Du voran gekommen...habt Ihr die arbeiten beenden können?
> hast Du neues Bildmaterial...möchte ab nächster Woche meinen Bachlauf realisieren. Danke im voraus
> Grüßle
> Tom




hi,

leider war das Wetter bisher zu unbeständig , sodaß ich leider nicht weiter gekommen bin.
Will hoffen das jetzt malendlich der Frühling vorbeischaut, das ich endlich meinen Wasserfall fertig bekomme.


----------



## bmüller (23. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo Leute,

da ja das Wetter noch zu wünschen übrig lässt, und ich nicht viel machen kann, hab ich nochmal ein wenig im Net nachgelesen.
Und da bin ich auf die Idee gestoßen den Felsen mit PU Schaum zu modelieren.

Würde es so funktionieren, wenn ich jetzt über die gefromte Estrichmatte+Hasendraht PU Schaum auftrage und darüber eine dünne Schicht Beton oder Fliesenkleber.

Das ganze würde dadurch schneller gehen, der Felsen lies sich nochmal nachmodelieren, und das ganze wird einiges leichter.

Was meint Ihr würde das halten ?


----------



## Frank (23. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo Thomas,

ich denke grundsätzlich wird es schon funktionieren ...

aber: Wenn du darüber nur eine dünne Schicht betonieren möchtest, weiß ich nicht, ob es Minustemperaturen überstehen wird. 
Ich glaube da wirst du eher Probleme erwarten dürfen. 
Schon kleinste Wassermengen, die auch durch die feinsten Ritzen eindringen werden dir früher oder später dein Kunstwerk "auseinandersprengen".

Aber den Grundgedanken mit dem PU-Schaum finde ich gar nicht so schlecht.
Vllt. gibt es ja noch andere Mittel und Wege diesen Haltbar und Dicht zu bekommen.

Hat noch jemand Ideen dazu?


----------



## Kalle (23. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

Hallo,

zu Franks Beitrag.

Wenn mit dem richtigen Zement bzw. Dichtmittel gearbeitet wird dringt da normalerweise nix ein. Habe bei mir nur das Problem mittlerweile, dass nach dem 2. Winter einige kleine Schichten abplatzen.

Foto 

Aber ich glaube auch, dass das "normal" ist. Was ist denn schon dabei bischen Zement mit Dichtpulver oder wie auch immer anzumachen, nen Gummihandschuh  oder auch ohne   über die Hand gezogen und nachmodelliert. Das dauert bei meiner Bachlauflänge und Teich höchstens 10 Minuten. Und dann hält das ganze wieder 2 Jahre.

Achja. Ganz einfach. Modelliere deinen Wasserfall, Bachlauf wie du willst mit dem Gitter darunter und Zement drauf. Arbeite aber gleich ne Teichfolie mit ein, und darüber noch ne 2 cm Schicht Zement. Hält. Wasserverlust hast du dann auch keinen auch wenn mal der böse Winter kommt, und was wegsprengt. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Uli (23. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfall bau*

hi,
ich wuerde mir aus achtzigmillimeter styrodurplatten das ungefähre grundgerüst schneiden und mit pu-schaumkleber zusammen kleben.wenn man mit den styrodurplatten die gewünschte form nicht ganz erreichen konnte kann man ja noch mit pu-schaum nachhelfen,der pu-schaum lässt sich ja mit einem messer nach aushärtung in form bringen.dann würde ich die ganze kiste mit einem klebe und armierungsmörtel einspachteln und ein kunststoffarmierungsgewebe einlegen.wenn die geschichte getrocknet ist kann mann als letzten arbeitsgang den felsen mit dichtschlämme bearbeiten.hat den vorteil das man die kiste im keller oder in der garage bauen kann und anschließend wenn fertig nach draußen tragen kann.
gruß uli


----------



## bmüller (23. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

danke für die tips, nur ich will mein Grundgerüst aus Estrichmatte+Kaninchendraht nicht wieder abreißen sondern darauf aufbauen.
(siehe foto)


----------



## WerWolf (27. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

ich bin gespannt. Ich kenn das eig. nur vom Modellbau - aber wie du es "im massiven Styl" machst, bin ich echt gespannt  

bitte weiter ;-)


----------



## bmüller (27. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*



			
				WerWolf schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin gespannt. Ich kenn das eig. nur vom Modellbau - aber wie du es "im massiven Styl" machst, bin ich echt gespannt
> 
> bitte weiter ;-)



is ja Modellbau nur in XL


----------



## Alex45525 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Auch ich bin gespannter Modellbauer!!!

'Denk bitte an die Fotos für uns. Weil wir nämlich alle hier überhaupt nicht neugierig sind...


----------



## bmüller (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Materieal ist besorgt , morgen gehts los. Die ersten Fotos werden dann folgen.


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Viel Erfolg!!!

Wir sind bei der Arbeit so quasi "bei Dir"...


----------



## bmüller (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Jetzt hab ich die hälfte mit Montageschaum fertg und hab dann eine 1cm schicht Beton auf einem stück beschichtet , klappt nicht der Beton bekommt lauter Risse.. Mist ich will jetzt nicht das ganze Teil abreißen.


----------



## Maik und Anita (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Hallo, hätte da was für dich.
Es gibt da was im Dachdeckerbereich, es ist ein 2Komponenten Zeug mit Flies.Wird meist zur Reperatur auf Pappdächern genutzt. Sitzt,Rissüberdeckend und Dicht...


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Ist der Montageschaum wirklich bereits komplett abgebunden? Wenn der noch minimal treibt (Das tut er, solange er klebrig ist), dann ist das mit den Rissen im Beton klar. Einfach nochmal 'drüber. Aber wenn nötig, mit Gewebe armieren.

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## bmüller (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

ist jetzt soweit fertig , muß nur noch alles aushärten .


----------



## bmüller (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

so naja mit dem Bauschaum bin ich soweit fertig .
Aber als ich mir die Risse im Beton genauer angeschaut habe , da hab ich gemerkt das die ganze schicht ziemlich lose war, jetzt hab ich die ganze Schicht abgemacht sodaß nurnoch der Bauschaum drauf ist.
Ich hatte alten Estrichbeton genommen, das war wohl der Fehler.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht , was ich holen soll Feinbeton,Kalkzement oder normalen Portlandzement.
Wenn jemand einen Tip hat immer her damit, ich verzweifel hier bald.


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine PN, hat mich erreicht.

Leider kann ich Dir das optimale Material für Dein Vorhaben nicht nennen. Schick doch mal eine PN an Werner 02. Der ist ganz offensichtlich viel fitter als ich, was die Betonbaukunst angeht. Ich hoffe Du erreichst ihn.

Aber hatte er nicht bereits das richtige Material genannt? Trasszement vielleicht? Irgendwas liegt mir da an...

Ich meinte weiter oben Glasgewebe, wie man es für die Armierung von Wärmedämmverbundsystemen benutzt. Ob das Dein Problem löst, kann ich nicht sagen, käme eventuell auf einen Versuch an.


----------



## bmüller (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

so jetzt bin ich soweit fast fertig , hier mal ein Foto


----------



## bmüller (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Thema Kunstfelsen erledigt , Beton gerissen .....
Alles abgerissen..

Ich gebs auf


----------



## bmüller (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

So jetzt ist der Teich komplett fertig mit neuem Bachlauf, hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Moin.

Ist doch ganz nett geworden. 

Wie hast Du denn jetzt das Problem "Wasserfall-Unterbau" gelöst?


----------



## bmüller (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> Ist doch ganz nett geworden.
> 
> Wie hast Du denn jetzt das Problem "Wasserfall-Unterbau" gelöst?



Achso ja, hatte ich ganz vergeßen zu berichten.
Aus dem Wasserfall ist jetzt ein Bachlauf geworden.

Dafür habe ich mir 20 Pflanzsteine und Pflanzerde besorgt , die Pflanzsteine als Stützmauer gebaut , die Erde festgestampft und dann den Bachlauf mit kleinem Becken am Anfang modeliert , dann mit Teichfolie ausgelegt und mit kies ausgekleidet.
Hätte ich direkt machen sollen, gefällt mir auch viel besser so, als der Betonklotz , den Filter hab ich daneben gestellt und mit Pflanzen getarnt.

PS das Wasser ist auch wieder klar


----------



## bmüller (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Fotos und Video folgen


----------



## bmüller (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Wasserfallbau*

Die Pflanzen wachsen und gedeien und die Goldis haben nachwuchs bekommen

Danke für die zahlreichen Tips


----------

